
Aaron Swartz Day and International Hackathon - Oatseller
http://www.aaronswartzday.org/invite/
======
Oatseller
Internet Archive announcement:

[http://blog.archive.org/2015/11/02/aaron-swartz-day-
hackatho...](http://blog.archive.org/2015/11/02/aaron-swartz-day-hackathon-
privacy-enabling-conference-and-reception/)

